# I slammed my R33 GTR



## hyrev (Apr 30, 2004)

What do you guys think, it is too low? Looks a bit odd at first.
For some reason it still looks like it is lower in the rear, it is just
the angle though. It is actually even although the front wheels
are more tucked under the fenders than the rear.


----------



## deef (Aug 4, 2005)

hydrolics or air bags or something ??? How you goin to go around round abouts ???? lol


----------



## Geordieboy (Dec 27, 2005)

:bawling: uke: 


Not to my taste


----------



## skytoy (Sep 24, 2006)

I think it looks well cool. Would be good for shows. How much lock do you get?


----------



## Snowfiend (Jul 11, 2006)

Jeeeeeez that's low ! Is that real or photoshop picture ?


----------



## Shakey Finch (Jul 5, 2005)

That's a joke I assume! Only a brain dead GTR driver would entertain such a stupid ride height; but we know it's a joke and you're not brain dead!


----------



## kismetcapitan (Nov 25, 2005)

thank the lord it's a joke (check floor reflection to confirm this)....


----------



## Dohc (Nov 29, 2005)

I smell photoshop


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

LOL:chuckle:


----------



## Pharoahe (Mar 11, 2006)

Looks exceptionally well, now you only need to chrome your wheels. 

Then it is perfect


----------



## GavGTR (Jan 12, 2004)

Why??

lol


----------



## psd1 (May 15, 2004)

Could be a little lower... :chuckle:


----------



## Bajie (Dec 13, 2001)

Pimp My Ride rules state :

whatever colour the car MUST have flames in the paintwork.
A wheel is not a wheel unless it is over 22 inches
Windows must be tinted four shades lighter than bodywork

You have more work to do.
Ya feelin me bro ...


----------



## JellySwindon (Oct 1, 2006)

Pimp my ride UK...........
Strikes again!!!!!!!!!!!
Westwood...... (Is a wan#er):flame:


----------



## hipogtr (Feb 17, 2002)

LOL! No neons - I'm not feeling it. :chuckle:


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

Would looks better with 13inch wheels . . :chuckle:


----------



## sideways.taff (Mar 3, 2005)

Could have slammed the reflection too, is that the next mod?


----------



## usagtrpilot (Aug 19, 2005)

Dohc said:


> I smell photoshop


yupper...


----------



## 6speed (Jul 18, 2006)

No that's actually real. It was made by Jesus in a Brothel located in Atlantis.


----------



## stealth (Jul 6, 2004)

That car needs some Viagra .


----------



## turboslippers (Nov 2, 2003)

Can you imagine doing that to a GTR lol? I bet it would be comical to race that on a varied A road. 4WD/4WS don't really do a lot when you are bounced 5" off the ground

The rear of that car seriously looks like it's had some 'basildon lowering' i.e 5 bags of cement in the boot and two 18 stone munters (willing to put out for a bag of chips) in the back seat


----------



## MacGTR (Dec 31, 2006)

Have you guys bought photoshop or have you downloaded the free trial because when i try to install the free trail it comes up with a message that says can't find some file. Anyone know what this problem is about or how much it costs to buy photoshop because i think i might buy it for general use editing stuff.


----------



## moNoKnoT (Dec 18, 2004)

Looks utter rubbish, I'm assuming its a chop?

- Kevin.


----------



## GRIMGTR (Sep 24, 2006)

don't like it
it's skyline not a demo car!


----------



## 47hako (Jan 27, 2007)

Why not do a dual-axel in the rear like back in you mini-truckin' days hyRev...










You know you want too...:chuckle: 

Maybe a dancing rear wing, and a mural of a hot latina on the hood...

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Image created with MS Paint heh heh

P.S. I even tinted your front windows =)


----------



## hyrev (Apr 30, 2004)

can you make the pic bigger, can barely see it. Looks cool so far, I would rock it!


----------



## Snowfiend (Jul 11, 2006)

You need to install a jacuzzi in that back bit


----------



## hyrev (Apr 30, 2004)

Looks like an El Camino - sort of. Thanks Roy, now perhaps I will ask West Coast Customs 
for a price quote. Imagine driving that around with topless hotties in the back, all wet!! Yeah


----------



## Bean (Oct 12, 2001)

47hako said:


> Why not do a dual-axel in the rear like back in you mini-truckin' days hyRev...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Awesome !! LOL
You should try this Paul - the Jacuzzi is a great idea too :bowdown1:


----------



## hyrev (Apr 30, 2004)

I would rather be eaten alive by a a pack of savage bunnies than do that to my car! Except for filling it with a buch of cuties! The turning radius would suck!


----------



## JOSHMELE (Dec 27, 2004)

Bean said:


> Awesome !! LOL
> You should try this Paul - the Jacuzzi is a great idea too :bowdown1:


This could be the newest Pussy Wagon in Kill Bill 3.


----------

